# What to jar males in please awnser!!!



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

sop i have been doing some looking and i cant decide what to jar the males in the first is tacacata pots with the holes filled in there great because there opacq and i nice size. next is mason jar upside cheap 1 a pice downside there kinda small and clear thell ram the glass thridly bout 2.50 apice are these little 3/4 of a gallon fish bowls these also seem great becasue of sizze any 1 got any other ideas!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use jars... I wouldn't use terracotta pots to be honest, if anything I would prefer the jars. Hunt around... Look in thrift stores, kijiji, etc, look for MEDIUM canning jars. That is what I have... Everything from medium to very large... I don't understand what you mean by "they'll ram the glass" no they won't. I have about 30 jarred currently, and have never had a problem. You could do the fish bowls, but they are more expensive than the mason jars... Go the cheaper route. If you can even, find cups with lids... You can also use clear Dixie cups and fashion lids to avoid jumpers. 

OR if you have the tank space, buy a few "Betta Barracks" as they are called. That way cleaning is easier, they are all heated, and takes up less space.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

what i mean by that is the males see each other and theyl try to get at each other


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They'll be fine :lol: Flaring is another form of communication for them... Not always dominance, or aggression. Plus they can exercise their fins. I have yet to have a problem with anyone getting stressed, jumping out of the water, etc. Pictures attached, are two bettas (one male one female) in their jars. I like them since you can check on them, and if they ever get sick you can jump on it before it gets worse.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I use plastic soda bottles with holes in them, then put them into a tank or anything that holds water and a heater, then put in the boys. Can chuck in bits of plastic like cut up ice cream container lids and put them between bottles so the fish cant see each other. Cheap, easy and efficient, but ugly


----------



## inveritas (Jan 24, 2013)

Food grade transparent plastic containers with holes pierced in the top sounds like an cost effective method to me.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice looking little ones, Sena. 

I use 5 1/2 x 6 1/2 square plastic jars from ccw. Each jar holds about .75G of water, so I can grow out my babies in there from jarring age to adulthood. 

I jar once they start fighting. That time differs between spawns.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I use 32 oz. Mason jars.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I use 32oz plastic deli cups - you card them so they can't see each other, and then a couple times a day remove the cards so they get some exercise time  Keeping them in the terra pots will just make them.. bleh.. imo. It's dark and they can't see/interact with anything. These fish are actually pretty social, and they will need exercise being in a small space.. so anything clear would be more idea. Just use cardboard or anything thin and solid to place between them all when they aren't exercising.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful babies, Sena!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks lol. They are a good example that jars work nicely


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Agree that they are very social creatures and flaring is a good thing imo. prevents boredom great exercise. Its cool in my house at night so I put 1.9l in a heated tub and slip in a cut plastic divider so they cant see each other. The Turkey Baster may have been the most important invention of all time.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Add on to lg, 1.9 liters is approximately half a gallon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will also note... If you were to use anything they couldn't see each other through they would actually become depressed from sudden isolation. That's the last thing you need


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

how do you heat the jars without floating them in the actual growout tank?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

A few things you can do. I heat a room (remember the smaller the room with an automatic adjustable room heater is cheaper than a larger room). If living in tropical areas, it's easier. You can also heat a tub of water, and allow the jars to sit in the water (have it so they don't float with 3-6 inches of water depending on jar size and water quantity).


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> A few things you can do. I heat a room (remember the smaller the room with an automatic adjustable room heater is cheaper than a larger room). If living in tropical areas, it's easier. You can also heat a tub of water, and allow the jars to sit in the water (have it so they don't float with 3-6 inches of water depending on jar size and water quantity).


those are all great ideaswe're preparing our first spawn in the next few weeks and i was wondering how all the girls were going to have any room in a tank filled with cups for all their brothers.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the one I use.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I might actually switch to doing that :lol: once everything is set up right.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Similar to what I do.. I have jars and 32oz cups, kritter keepers that I place in tubs of water, etc..

Here are a few of my keepers - can see a couple cups in the back ground (working on barracks right now, both big and "mini" ones for the wall length heavy shelves) as I don't want so much "open" water in the tubs during summer months. I usually have IAL in there, but this was just after some water changes.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

@logistics guy I have the same heater as you! Lol


----------

